# ken block avant slot car



## jimtothejam80 (Jun 7, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could help me? I'd really like to get an avant slot ken block impreza but I'm finding it impssible to find any to buy, if anyone knows of somewhere I can get one or anyone getting rid of one could you let me know? It would be much appriciated, also what do people know about avant slot? Are they good?


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

this is the only one I could find in stock. http://www.todoslot.es/avant-slot-subaru-wrc-ken-block-decoracion-monster.html


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Jim... Send Modlerbob a PM. He hangs his hat mostly in the 1/32nd forum. He could probably offer some advice on the Avant stuff.


----------

